# airlie bird



## airlie bird (Feb 20, 2006)

any old and I mean old ! ! Medomsley SS Co guys around the "BEACON " SHIPS I was with them from 1951 to 1964, apprentice to 1st Mate, moved to Vancouver BC in 1964 , marine surveyor and superintendent till I retired in 2000, playing golf and fishing since then , Happy New Year for 2012 to all(


----------



## Marcus C. Smith (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Airlie Bird,
I was with Medomsley & Crawford, deck apprentice to 3rd Mate, 1960 - 1967. Great Company. Only left through redundancy when Van Omm. took them all under the Dutch flag and renamed them. They offered us all a job on one ship remaining British flagged but I think that was a ploy to avoid paying redundancy money!
Interestingly, there is a post about "VULCAIN" today, it would seem my suspicions are correct. Before reading the post I would have sworn that no British flagged ships remained with VO. I would be interested in knowing more about this rather underhanded treatment.
I didn't want to sail foreign flag because at the time I believe it could cause problems for future employment under British flags. I recognised the name of Captain Austin in that post.
Regards
Marcus


----------

